# 85 Gal Planted Tank



## tots99 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi guys, This is my tank. hope you'll like it.

Whole View









Left Side









Right Side









Middle Part 









Specs:
2 x 70W MH
1 x 40 Watts
1 x 55 Watts
2 Bottles of DIY Co2
Fluval 305 Cannister Filter 
4 Computer Fans


----------



## tots99 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Transition*

1st Scape








2nd Scape








3rd








4th








July 2007


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

looks pretty cool, I really like yoru hairgrass and ferns, what kind of fish is that?? its HUGE!!!


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Dude, slick tank I cant wait till the foreground fills in.
Does that Arowana rip up the plants? He is sick looking
What kind of Equip,co2,fert reg?


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Man, to have a arowana in a planted tank! Always thought they would disturb everything too much. Nice looking tank


----------



## tots99 (Jul 20, 2007)

mott said:


> Dude, slick tank I cant wait till the foreground fills in.
> Does that Arowana rip up the plants? He is sick looking
> What kind of Equip,co2,fert reg?


Thanks mott. Most of the time, when i put some live feeds, he usually attacks feeder and rip off some of the plants, that's why i'm training it to eat Chicken Heart. Heres the Specs:

Co2: DIY x 2 Bottle of 2 Liter. (Will replace soon with pressurized system)
Lights : 
Left Side: 1 x 70 Watts MH (10000K)
1 x 18 Philips T8 FL (5500K)
1 x 10 Osram T8 FL (6400K)
1 x 20 Aqua Glo T8 FL (18000K)

Right Side: 1 x 70 Watts MH (10000K)
2 x 18 Philips T8 FL (6500K)

Ferts: I'm using PPS-PRO everyday dosing (More of K2SO4 mixture due to the AROWANA is a great contributor for NITRATE). With 3ml of Chelated iron everyday.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

What variety of Arowana is that?

I love that it doesnt even look that huge relative to the rest of the tank.


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

This must be the biggest fish anyone has in a planted tank!


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

The scape is nice and it's a beautiful fish, but I don't think it works well together here. The fish looks out of place. I think too many small plants help create that effect.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

^ was thinking the same. your tank seems like 2 tanks put together...how the driftwood in the middle divides the two parts up. kinda cool.


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Nevermore said:


> The scape is nice and it's a beautiful fish, but I don't think it works well together here. The fish looks out of place. I think too many small plants help create that effect.


I agree...if maybe more larged leaf plants were used and some vals perhaps. but hey still an awesome tank!


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

When I look at this setup, I start looking for Godzilla to step in and battle your Arowana. I love it!!


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

that fish makes everything looks small......


----------



## tots99 (Jul 20, 2007)

Adragontattoo said:


> What variety of Arowana is that?
> 
> I love that it doesnt even look that huge relative to the rest of the tank.


It a HBRTG from Maju. and Thanks, actually there were at least 2 dozen of neon tetra at first, after a few months it was removed manually by the arowana.


----------

